# Im Back Stronger Than Ever Lol



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey everyone I know its been awhile but I'm back   As alot of you know on my last journal i had a battle with mites and i lost   and riped the whole room out and cleaned everything:hubba:  Now i built a new room in the basement  the basement has a dirt floor so i out down i wooden floor and built some walls and all that good stuff lol:hubba: .
I'm also doing Hydroponics DWC for the first time and I'm loving it  Its so different and not as boring as soil  soil was fun but i noticed that hydro is alot faster i have about 25 plants going at the moment half of them are in flower will list all the strains and stuff after but i will name some of them StoneyBud Ambrosia White Willow Chery Malawi safari and many more  I'm also using BC nutes the recipe for success and its working fantastic  plants are growing like freaks Well I'm gonna post some pics starting with the building of the room hope you all enjoy any suggestions would be great thanks By the way the other person with me is pothead420 good friend


----------



## Richy-B (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice job! good luck to you and those ladies you got there! Ya'll gonna paint the walls white later or use mylar? It works wonders with soil. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks B for stopping in if you look at the top pics the wall aren't painted if you look at the bottom pics they are painted  just painted them  for Now i plan on going to the hydro shop this weekend and getting some Mylar a hood for my light and some more nutes  and what ever else comes to mind lol still have to finish the veg room want to get the sea of green going dont want to ever have to buy again


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 16, 2008)

Welcome back SB!


----------



## constantine (Mar 16, 2008)

the 100% self sufficient stoner. nice work man.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 16, 2008)

Wow. 

You are sooo lucky to have a basement.

Solid Operation. 

Props.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 16, 2008)

Welcome back Sticky. Good to have you back. Too bad for your last grow. Damn those pests!

It looks like you have a fantastic setup going. Great work on the new grow room. The DWC is fantastic. I hope to switch to that when I move to my new house sometime soon. Those buds are looking tasty.

Keep us posted on your progress my friend. Take care and grow it big!


----------



## ktownlegend (Mar 16, 2008)

welcome back Sticky, i was wondering why i haven't seen your name in awhile. good to see you got something going too. keep up the good work.


----------



## headband (Mar 16, 2008)

same here, nice setup, a basement would be my favorite op, get mylar at walmart, you can get a nice used hood super super cheap off ebay. I would get a vented hood so you can lower that light as low as possible. :hubba: glad to see you around pal.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 16, 2008)

Yay!  Stickys back.  

The room looks awesome!!!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 16, 2008)

mmmm you have been lifting weights ...........lookin sexyyyyyyyy lol jk bro just crackin jokes and im not gay i swear lol but they are looking mighty fine sorry just really high lol


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 16, 2008)

LOL you made me laugh  Thanks for stoping in guys and gals Heres a few more pics to show yas


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 16, 2008)

WB SB! :woohoo: 

lookin great there- hope they yeild great for ya....love the budporn


----------



## Rdrose (Mar 16, 2008)

*Hey Sticky...I go away for awhile and look what you do???? Completely redesign your operation!!!  And going Hydro, too!!  Very cool!!!  You did a great job w/the new room, too!  Your plants look beautiful! *


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice work SB and welcome back. What strains ya got going?


----------



## holdmyown (Mar 17, 2008)

That setup is official with a capital O


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey everyone thanks again for stopping in  I been real busy lately so its been hard to get things finished but i finally finished the veg room all i have to do is put the lights in and load it up  I even tiled the floor lol hey it will be easy to clean  hope to have some pics of it filled soon peace


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 18, 2008)

Perfect choice in tile, Sticky.  The ladies will grow just a tad quicker to get away from it.  LOL!

Nifty set-up.  You are going to have a jungle in there before you know it.:hubba:


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 18, 2008)

lookin very nice bro, how long have you been doing dro? did it take a while to get accustomed to it? or is it pretty easy work with ph and ec/ppm meters? what nutrients do you use? general hydroponics 3 part you prob stated everything but just blowed and yea lol appreciate a hit back if you can


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 19, 2008)

*Hey mang whats up. Glad to see ya back at it and may i say everything looks great. :aok: *


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 19, 2008)

lowrydergrower775 said:
			
		

> lookin very nice bro, how long have you been doing dro? did it take a while to get accustomed to it? or is it pretty easy work with ph and ec/ppm meters? what nutrients do you use? general hydroponics 3 part you prob stated everything but just blowed and yea lol appreciate a hit back if you can


 Thanks for stopping in Bro. Honestly this is my first time ever doing hydro:hubba:  and man do I love it! Its not as boring as soil, I mean dont get me wrong I like soil, but I've had so many problems with soil, I got a bad bag one time that was loaded with Nat's, then of course I had the mites that I could not get rid of(damn pests)!!! So I tore the whole room down cleaned it out bleached the hell out of the area the room was in and now my new room is three floors down from the old one and for now I wanna stay away from soil at least for a little while.
 I havent gotten my meter yet. I'm working on that now. I should have it in like a week or so. For now, my bro that has one comes over and checks mine for me:hubba: He dont mind so long as it's only til I get mine. But even then I'm dumb when it comes to stuff like this lol I'm using BC nutes and I'm following their "recipe for success" only thing is I'm cutting the dose in half and the plants seem to love it as you can see from my pics lol


----------



## Pothead420 (Mar 19, 2008)

you got some sweet bud pics there sticky. looks like your legit now your gonna love having the space to grow a crop of plants instead of
 4-5 plants  also going from CFLs to a 400w HPS your gonna realy see them bud.:hubba:  now:farm: your a farmer. 
heres a big old hit for you and your plants:bong: :joint: :bongin: :afroweed: :tokie: :ccc: :aok:


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow man i'm very impressed. you really got it goin on over there. wish i had the time and space for both a veg and flower room. congrats. i'll be following along


----------



## Richy-B (Mar 19, 2008)

The buds are looking better than the last pic I seen. Not that they were bad then. Keep up the good work. I'd like to also hear more on the switch to dro from soil. No rush on that, I'll be using soil for a while myself. I'm defenitely keeping up with this grow. So far, it rocks:headbang2:  

I know alot of people are glad to have you back.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow thanks for the great support everyone sorry i havent been to all your journals but i been busy the wife has been in the hospital for a whole week I'm not used to taking care of the kids all by myself you dont know how much your wife does until you have to do it your self:hitchair: 
So seeing all this has been going on i havent seen my ladies in a week  Thank god i have a big res hehehe that's one thing i like about dwc if i was growing in soil i probably would of had some problems The ladies are doing great nice and stinky:hubba: took a few pics thought i would share them with yas. So here they are any feed back would be great I'm no pro at this so if you see anything wrong speak  Again thanks for the kind words peace


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 26, 2008)

few more :hubba:


----------



## dmack (Mar 26, 2008)

Very nice Sticky. Is that 2 plants in one net i see? A first for me if it is. Keep up the awesome growing.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 26, 2008)

dmack said:
			
		

> Very nice Sticky. Is that 2 plants in one net i see? A first for me if it is. Keep up the awesome growing.


 Yes it is they were all clones so i new they were females so i put two in some:hubba:  plenty of room in the tub for the roots  Thanks for stoping in bro peace


----------



## Flyinghigh (Mar 26, 2008)

lowrydergrower775 said:
			
		

> mmmm you have been lifting weights ...........lookin sexyyyyyyyy lol jk bro just crackin jokes and im not gay i swear lol but they are looking mighty fine sorry just really high lol


 
just looken at ur pix and was wondering if u where gay   the way u wear ur Facial hair  

I just had to make a laugh because I am Stone Again... 
:48:


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 26, 2008)

The veg room is up and running have some seeds that also poped
we have
2 White Willow
3 White widow x Nothern berry (Stoney bud) Thanks to the brother from another mother 
1 Swazi Safari x Chery Thai
1 Chery Molawi x durban poison xSage
2 K2 x White willow


That's all that popped so far will let you know if more did four seeds of each not bad for two days the rest are almost there i checked on them and all have tap roots I'm gonna go all out males will be saved for pollen would like to keep some of the same strains going Heres some pics peace


----------



## AlienBait (Mar 27, 2008)

Just read through your thread.  Welcome back. Everything looks great!  I did soil on my very first grow and hated it.  Since then it's been Hydro all the way.

I've been a a bit too busy with work and all to post myself lately.  Every time I drop in, it says there are 500 - 3000 new posts, LOL.  I just can't keep up.

Sorry to hear that your wife is in the hospital.  Hope things work out.

By the way, what is White Willow?


----------



## IRISH (Mar 27, 2008)

Hello Sticky, very nice grow man,very nice. i've been growin' in soil over 25+ years, and i'm just starting up my 1st. Hydro. grow. I'll def be asking ur advice. What size r those net pots'? . What size is the rez? . R U runnin' a drip from top on a timer? , if so, how long ,and how often? . Thanks 4 sharin' those beauties. KEEP IT GREEN!!! ...


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 28, 2008)

few more pics:hubba:


----------



## Richy-B (Mar 30, 2008)

Damn! They look great! Keep it green


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 30, 2008)

was playing with the camera in the grow room again trying to get the focus adjusted on it


----------



## Brussels (Mar 31, 2008)

Sticky...A very nice grow indeed. If it's not to much of a bother, could you list your tub sizes, the size of your air stones, and what your air pump arrangement is? Also, you mention a res. - how large is that, and what pump system do you use. 

After i take clones in about three weeks, i want to put them in dwc. Any informaton you could provide would be a great help.  thanks, Brussels


----------



## Afrikaaner (Mar 31, 2008)

nice macro shots bro!!  best of luck finishing up!


----------



## Richy-B (Mar 31, 2008)

Yeah, Awesome pics.  I can only get 1 megapixel pictures to post but with "best quality" option on. Same for you? You probably have a camera that focus's in better than mine too!


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks to everyone that has stop in means alot  well all's going well baby's are looking great  i have an ambrosia clone that a friend gave me and it is looking great gonna let it go for another week then I'm gonna cut a bunch of clones off her :hubba: well here are a few picks  the ambrosia is pic 29  5th pic to the right lol hope you all like thanks again for stopping in peace


----------



## smokybear (Apr 4, 2008)

Looking great Sticky. I'm loving those bud pics. Simply beautiful. Keep up the fantastic work my friend and keep us posted on those ladies. Take care and be safe.


----------



## lyfr (Apr 4, 2008)

wow dude,im gonna take my laptop out and show my girls ur pics.it good for youngsters to have goals...and i hope they grow up to be just like those beautys!great job


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 4, 2008)

OK bro, i am all read up... Did you list what lights you are using or am i too high? But all looks pretty sweet. I know what your talking about with the watching kids on your on,I have a 2yr old little boy and i am only 20. But love him so much and he is freaking spoiled... But anyways, i love the setup. And i am also using Their recipe for success by BC. You said you were only using half strength i think. And why is this, and is it threw the hole grow? And also, you have your girls in what 3" pots? Why so small?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 4, 2008)

Freaking Jungle, thats all i have to say!


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 4, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> OK bro, i am all read up... Did you list what lights you are using or am i too high? But all looks pretty sweet. I know what your talking about with the watching kids on your on I have a 2yr old little boy and i am only 20. But love him so much and he is freaking spoiled... But anyways, i love the setup. And i am also using Their recipe for success by BC. You said you were only using half strength i think. And why is this, and is it threw the hole grow? And also, you have your girls in what 3" pots? Why so small?


400w HPS the half of strength was for when they were youngsters and also wasn't sure how strong the stuff was  now they get full strength all of them  the 3 inch pots are you talking about the ones in the hydro? or the soil? if the hydro that's all they need plenty of room in the tubs for the roots  if you are talking about the soil  they are six inch pots and they will be trans plant soon  thanks for stopping in bro means alot 



Hey smokey thanks for stopping in and looking at my grow:hubba:  did you know that the post you made in here was your 666th one  lol


hey LYFR thanks for the kind words and glad you enjoyed them pics


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 4, 2008)

Yeah i was talking about the hydro... But looks good, how long do you veg for? And are they clones? And i am really liking these BC neuts... Have you had to stock back up on em? I just want to know how long that kit will last. I change my rez every week....


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 4, 2008)

Not sure if you read what i said about the scrubber, but you should build a Carbon scrubber and place a cheap inline fan in it and place at the top of your flowering room to filter the odder...


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 4, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Yeah i was talking about the hydro... But looks good, how long do you veg for? And are they clones? And i am really liking these BC neuts... Have you had to stock back up on em? I just want to know how long that kit will last. I change my rez every week....


I love the nutes best decision i made my plants loved them through the veg cycle they grew like freaks lol didnt have to lsd them they branched off in so many places was shocked are you using there recipe for success and the kit last me a while not really sure how long but i did notice it was cheaper for me to buy the kit then all the stuff separate   havent even finished the kit on this grow yet:hubba:  And i got ya on the carbon filter:hubba:  gonna look up some info on it thanks for the great idea


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 4, 2008)

No prob... Check the DIY section...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 4, 2008)

And yeah, i got the recipe for success kit. Got it for $15 at the hydro store. I was like hell yeah! Not sure why it was so cheap but when i went back it was $25.. Looks like its slowly going up in price...


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Apr 4, 2008)

Everything looks super-duper, Sticky... you got it going on with the hydro, that's for sure :aok:


----------



## Brouli (Apr 21, 2008)

ya everything looks good i wanna be there with u my brother


----------



## tcbud (Apr 21, 2008)

looks great, you got those mites whipped, i remember from last year...those plants look great! and thanks for lookin in on my grow...


----------



## smokybear (Apr 21, 2008)

Looks great my friend. Keep up the good work and keep us posted on your progress. No mites this time! Take care and be safe.


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 21, 2008)

keep up the good work brother from another mother:hubba:


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 21, 2008)

thanks everyone for *stopping*  in as some of you know i harvested some of my crop and is hanging as we speak  *woo  hoo* lol i posted some pics of the buds in a harvest post *heres*  the link if ya want to see  them
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24911
 I also  have a bunch of plants in flower now some are budding nice and others are  starting to *im*  also *hoping*  for a male out of the *stoneyBud*  so i can cross it with AK47xBubbleBerry F2s think that will be a good cross???  What you think about that TBG have other strains i can cross it with if ya think  that wont be a good cross
*Im*  also gonna be getting ready to germ some seeds gotta have some in that veg  closet so i can keep that see of green going Here are the strains i have to play  with
AK-47 x *Bubbleberry*  F2s
Ducksfoot99 x "Clips"
Scarlet F2s
Cherry Malawi x *DurbanPoison*-Sage
Cherry  Malawi x C99
J-30
Ducksfoot99 x *JackFlash*-*BlackDomina*
Scarlet  x AK-47 x *Bubbleberry*
Ducksfoot99  x *EarlyGirl*-*WhiteWidow*-BB
07OD/*BBxGK*  mix (dad was *BBxGK*  mutant)

Also have some seeds that me and pothead made well he made i just  donated the seeds to him
those are
*ambrosiaxBBxww*
K2XWW
*BBXww*
AmbrosiaXK2
think  i got them right if not *pothead*420  you can fix that list
Well here are some of the plants that are in flower  hope you all like and again thanks for all the support


----------



## smokybear (Apr 21, 2008)

Looks and sounds wonderful my friend. Some great pics there. Nice work. Keep us posted on the gorgeous ladies. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 22, 2008)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> Also have some seeds that me and pothead made well he made i just  donated the seeds to him
> those are
> *ambrosiaxBBxww*
> K2XWW
> ...


heres the list my mixes with genetics donated by STICKY BUDZ and clones from another good friend
(WW=WHITE WILLOW)
AMBROSIA/BB X WW
AMBROSIA/K2/WW
BB X WW/K2 X WW
K2 X WW/BB X WW
MAUI/BB X WW
MAUI/K2 X WW


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 17, 2008)

hey peeps whats up? Been long time sense i been around had some things to handle in my own life and i also had no net to keep in touch but im back again and hopefully to stay woot woot.:hubba: Im working on the new grow room now cant wait to list the goodies i will be growing this time around:woohoo: Well hope to everyone around soon peace


----------

